# I turned 50 this year and ...



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

My knees are killing me !
What do you veterans use to protect your knees ?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm right there with ya! Gel filled kneepads and lots of Advil! :thumbup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> I right there with ya! Gel filled kneepads and lots of Advil! :thumbup:


When I get home it' 2 advil and a rum and coke.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Plumbergeek said:


> I right there with ya! Gel filled kneepads and lots of Advil! :thumbup:


Me too. Both the 50 thing and the knees. I don't do the painkillers unless it's REALLY REALLY bad though.

I've tried the various plastic knee pads and they all suck - at least the ones I tried. Some are worse than no pads - they tend to roll off your knee (to the side) just when you need the protection most. Ouch! Many of them have crappy velcro and/or stretchy straps that either don't last, don't hold, bite the back of your leg or cut off circulation.

The best knee pads I've ever used are the Kuny Heavy Duty Leather knee pads. I've used them for decades. They're very comfortable - they don't tend to bite the back of your leg. And they're ultra tough. They last a *long* time. In my experience nothing else holds up as well for spending multiple days on your knees doing heating loops or crawlspace work.

The only thing they're not great for is working in the wet. The felt padding does tend to hold water a bit. When it's wet I tape plastic bags around my knees and put the pads on over that. Works ok.

If you buy some, after breaking them in you can fine tune the fit by punching new half spacing holes in the straps with a nail. Sometimes one stock hole is too tight and the next one is too loose.


----------



## OakumJoe (Sep 2, 2011)

I find that the straps on knee pads start to burn after wearing them for a few hours. I've been working without them so long a knee replacement is in my near future.

As goofy as they look the Blaklader pants with the built in knee pads are worth the money. Although I prefer to wear pants I can toss in the garbage if need be.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I use a bench seat from weight equipment not 50 yet but my knees kill me. Then vodka/diet tonic usually takes the pain away


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm no veteran by any means, but when I'm spending a lot of time working at ground level I use a brake cart with 4" pneumatic tires, works great, and it gives you a couple little shelves to put stuff on to carry along with you


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I plan on quitting before that happens.. my left knee for some reason acts up every once in a while. I use the wolverine brass knee pad which works well along with gel knee pads if the pad isnt around.. and im only 27.


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

I feel your pain, just turned 45 with a bad back and knees. Do alot of rough plumbing and trims sometimes need to take 3 aleve and go for it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm 54 with no pains that counting a hand full of hundreds doesn't fix.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*very good point*



SlickRick said:


> I'm 54 with no pains that counting a hand full of hundreds doesn't fix.


 
I like to look at those green ben franklins too..... they seem to make it all worth while....

actually *glucosemine* is a good thing to get going on if you are wise.... Calcium + *Ginseng* is another thing that keeps my endurance and mojo up....

I have learned to Stay away from the sauce, the rum nums you and gives a
temporary buzz to make you forget the pain, 
but also slowy kills you and messes with your mojo...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You guys should have gotten the extended warranty for knees when it was offered like I did....I'm covered for another (40) years.

On a serious note, I used to kneel on the floor without kneepads, but I now find myself opting to get the kneepads when I'll be kneeling for longer time periods.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Soon to be 54 here and my knees are fine and never use pads. Being a light feller helps in that regard I think. Benches or stools are a no go for me though as my back can't take being bent over for long. I tend to set on my left ankle lol. Seriously.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a little camo foam knee pad, that I hang on the side of my bag if I know I'm working on a sink, or goin to be on my knees. I'm only 27 and my knees feel like I'm much much older. I hate actual knee pads, because they make my knees sweat and they get so hot/irritated. 

Not to mention, if you have to crawl under a sink, I usually put it on the edge of the counter, so the edge doesn't dig into your back so bad.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.sz-wholesale.com/p/Garden-Kneeler/Kneeler-Cushion-548556.html

closest thing I could find to mine, after a quick search on google.


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

I feel bad for you 50 year olds with bad knees, but you dont get any sympathy from me cause i am 60 and mine are shot. Life goes on.you can buy some good knee pads , but at our age its like putting on a condom after sex..hope you all feel better


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like Troxell Supersoft knee pads, been wearing them since my staph infection and subsequent knee surgery. http://www.troxellusa.com/Product/EN-US/Category.aspx?cid=33&cn=Kneepads&d=h
Get them at Ferguson, wear them anytime I will be kneeling. Occasionally they flip over, but I don't have to worry about slipping off attic joists.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been using those cheap ones with velcro straps from HD, they're light and easy with no frills and get the job done.I've used all the fancy ones, but they are often bulky. I have one pair for wearing under the house and one in the tool bag for inside work. I also have one of those "back and knee pads" sent to me from Wolverine Brass. The best knee pads are the ones you wear.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The only knee that bothers me is my left knee, due to a non-plumbing related injury. 
When I do kneel it's only for a few seconds 
Normaly I get into a haunched down position where I'm still on my feet but kneeled down, that seems to help prevent knee pain. But when I do have to kneel, only when setting/working on a toilet I use the home deepthroat cheap knee pads and ware the strap loosly so it won't itch the living shiot out of the back of my legs.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My knees have been trouble for probably 10 years now. Mostly due to skateboarding, snowboarding and BMX when I was younger. I'm still not in the habit of using knee pads though I should. The worst is when I have to crawl through trusses and you've got half your weight on a 2"x4". The last time I did that I ended up with these...



















Nothing like a little water on the knee and creeping hematoma. :thumbup:






Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> My knees have been trouble for probably 10 years now. Mostly due to skateboarding, snowboarding and BMX when I was younger. I'm still not in the habit of using knee pads though I should. The worst is when I have to crawl through trusses and you've got half your weight on a 2"x4". The last time I did that I ended up with these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like some one beat the crap out of you


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Man that looks painful.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My knee hurt but my leg and ankle never did. I've had my knee swell up with water before but never with blood. I gotta say it was a little concerning but I got over it. 







Paul


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*53...too heavy...knees just fine*

I should use knee pads, but I hate them...I do have a foam pad I keep on my truck just in case.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use foam knee board made for concrete guys. Always place a towel under it when using inside a house. Tried the big kneepads that cover my whole shin but it kept messing with the back of my knees.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

I've had 2 operations at age 42. I've been through the pain for many years now. Things that worked for me are Omega 3-6-9 Oil 4 times daily. This by itself will make life so much better. But I also wear Bort knee supports. I find the big bulky knee supports make me uncomfortable when wearing them all day.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Foam pad from Lowes are the best, always carry it with my toolbox as almost every service call will be kneeling..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Relic said:


> I've had 2 operations at age 42. I've been through the pain for many years now. Things that worked for me are Omega 3-6-9 Oil 4 times daily. This by itself will make life so much better. But I also wear Bort knee supports. I find the big bulky knee supports make me uncomfortable when wearing them all day.


You have nice legs !


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

*pad works for me*

a few years back american standard gave away this blue pad with promotion. its about 14 inches by 24, I use it for kneeling or the best thing is I lay it in the opening under a sink. Prevents back pain and marks on my back. Love this thing


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

*ps*

turned 54 this year, I believe knees to be 84. 800 mg ibuprophen is my best friend


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumb1bob said:


> a few years back american standard gave away this blue pad with promotion. its about 14 inches by 24, I use it for kneeling or the best thing is I lay it in the opening under a sink. Prevents back pain and marks on my back. Love this thing


 About a formal intro before we take your pad away??


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

*hi just found this site*

bob wills love this site


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumb1bob said:


> bob wills love this site


 Then do the intro.. I won't be the only one.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Then do the intro.. I won't be the only one.


sama:


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to make so many jokes but I will keep it clean. I think they make some pants with knee pad inserts so if the strap bothers you this would be a good option


----------

